# good call



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

is the distress call or bark better and is there a site where i can listen to a squirrel bark i think i hear them but im not sure?[/img][/i]


----------



## jsumm50 (Sep 20, 2006)

I really don't know from experence since I've never used one but evrything I have read about squirrel calls is that they really don't work
that well but they also say that if you are going to use one that the
distress calls seems to work best.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

The bark call works best, but it doesn't actually call them in, it just makes them bark, so you can find them and get a shot...


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

thx could anywon tell me a site or a sound clip of one barking


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Here is a good clip. It starts with short barks, then goes into some longer ones alternating with short ones. The short barks are distress, and the long barks are alert calls. They use the long call to stake out their territory when they see other squirrels, and if they are challenging other squirrels in their territory. Don't use the short distress bark as a call, because that particular one tells other squirrels to get out of the area because there's danger. Squirrels will return call at the longer bark, allowing you to find and shoot them faster than if you just looked for them.

Here's the clip:

http://freesound.iua.upf.edu/tagsViewSingle.php?id=4814_2966

:sniper:


----------

